# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 06/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*Trọn Gói Nghỉ Dưỡng Gia Đình Tại Wild Beach Resort & Spa*

Giá chỉ: 8.500.000 VND / 03 người lớn + 01 trẻ em dưới 06 tuổi

* Bao gồm:

03 ngày 02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Beach Pool Bungalow (02 phòng ngủ, 02 phòng tắm, 01 bếp)Nước uống chào đónĂn sáng, trưa và tối theo set menu (02 bữa trưa và 02 bữa tối)Đưa và đón khách từ thành phố Nha Trang hoặc sân bay Cam Ranh về resort vào ngày nhận phòng và trả phòng01 Bữa ăn tối theo set menu trên bãi biển hoặc hồ bơi với 01 chai rượu vang miễn phí dành cho 02 khách01 tour khám phá địa phương: Hồ, thác núi, sông, suối.02 giờ karaoke

Điều kiện:
Chương trình không áp dụng chung với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác tại resort.Chương trình diễn ra đến hết ngày 31/11/2014

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Vui hè tại Golden Coast Resort*

Giá chỉ: 1.341.992 VND/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:
02 ngày 01 đêm nghỉ lại phòng Superior garden view01 bữa ăn tối hoặc trưaĂn sáng buffet tự chọnSử dụng bãi biển riêng và hồ bơi miễn phí.Sử dụng wifi trong resort miễn phí.

Điều kiện:
Phụ thu cuối tuần (thứ 6 và thứ 7) 100.000 VNDPhụ thu trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi 252.000 VND đã bao gồm ăn sáng buffet và ăn trưa.Chương trình không áp dụng chung với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác tại resort.Chương trình diễn ra đến hết ngày 31/10/2014

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*khuyến mãi khám phá hiện tại và quá khứ tại Imperial Huế*

Giá chỉ: 2.781.819 VND/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:
02 ngày 1 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe hướng sôngĐưa hoặc đón (1 chiều) bằng xe riêng (đi hoặc đến sân bay Phú Bài).Ăn tối với set menu phong cách châu á và bia địa phương.Chuyến đi xe nửa ngày đến thành cổ, Lăng Tự Đức hoặc nửa ngày đi thuyền đến chùa Thiên Mụ.Nâng cấp phòng miễn phí nếu phòng có sẵn.Thức uống chào mừng, hoa và trái cây khi đến.Bữa ăn tự chọn (buffet) hàng ngày.Nhận phòng sớm từ 10:00 hoặc trả phòng trễ 14:00 tùy thuộc vào tình trạng phòng trống.Trà, cafe miễn phí và hai chai nước khoáng.Miễn phí sử dụng hồ bơi, trung tâm thể hình , tắm hơi và tắm hấp , Internet trong phòng và tại Trung tâm kinh doanh.Giảm giá 10 % trên tổng hóa đơn tại Royal Spa & Giảm giá 10% Thực phẩm & Đồ uống tại tất cả các cửa hàng.

* Điều kiện:
Miễn phí cho trẻ em dưới 6 tuổi .Trẻ từ 6-12 tuổi ngủ cùng giường với bố mẹ (tối đa 2 trẻ em mỗi phòng) phụ thu cho bữa ăn sáng là 120.000 VND/ 1bé.Chương trình không áp dụng chung với các khuyến mãi khác tại khách sạn.Chương trình diễn ra đến hết ngày 31/12/2014.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Honey moon tại Apricot Resort Kê Gà*

Giá chỉ: 3.082.252 VND/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:

03 ngày 02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng đôi (hướng vườn hoặc hướng biển)Ăn sáng buffet hoặc alacart tại nhà hàng dành cho 02 người trong 02 buổi sáng.Dịch vụ cho tuần trăng mật: 01 chai champagnes, hoa, trái cây trong phòng vào ngày đầu tiên.01 bữa tối với set menu (05 món) dành cho 02 người tại nhà hàng.Sử dụng xe điện đi tham quan làng chài & ngắm ngọn hải đăng Kê Gà.Xe 16 chỗ đưa đón từ thành phố Phan Thiết về resort và ngược lại.

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình không áp dụng chung với các khuyến mãi khác tại khách sạn.Chương trình diễn ra đến hết ngày 31/12/2014.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Thành phố cổ Mrauk Oo - Myanmar* 

Thành phố cổ Mrauk Oo - myanmar trông giống như một ngôi đền thực sự, và vùng đất này có một nền văn hoá rất quan trọng có thể sánh ngang với thành cổ phố Bagan. Thành phố khảo cổ quan trọng này nằm gần biên giới phía tây của Myanmar. Marauk-U là trung tâm đền chùa lớn thứ hai của du lịch Myanmar, chỉ sau Bagan. Đền chùa ở đây được xây bằng gạch đá, không giống như các ngôi đền xây bằng gạch bùn và đất sét ở Bagan. Các đền chùa tiêu biểu là Shite-thaung, Htukkanthein, Koe-thaung, Andaw-thein, Lemyethna, Ratana và cụm chùa Ngũ Nhân. Trong đó hoành tráng nhất và có ý nghĩa khảo cổ nhất là chùa Shite-thaung.


*PRINCE HOTEL*

Giá phòng: từ $53/phòng/đêm 

Địa chỉ: Mraund Bway road,Alee Zee Quarter,, Mrauk U, Mrauk U, Myanma 

Vị trí: khách có thể dễ dàng tiếp cận được nét đẹp sống động của thành phố ở mọi góc cạnh. Với vị trí thuận lợi, khách sạn dễ dàng tiếp cận những điểm tham quan du lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố.




*MRAUK OO NAWARAT HOTEL*

Giá phòng: từ $55/phòng/đêm 

Địa chỉ: E-27, Nyaung Pin Zay Quarter , Sittwe Road, Mrauk U, Mrauk U, Myanmar 

Vị trí: Mrauk Oo Nawarat Hotel tọa lạc tại vị trí lí tưởng ở Mrauk U; một trong những khu vực nổi tiếng của thành phố. Cách sự nhộn nhịp của thành phố 1km, khách sạn 2 sao này có vị trí vô cùng thuận lợi và dễ tiếp cận các địa điểm lớn của thành phố này.

----------

